# Teflon/Ace's Triplets :-) Boers



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Leaning Tree GF. Ace of Diamonds kidded with Teflon kids this morning sometime between 6:30 and 8am! I checked on her at 6:30 and went back inside as she didn't seem close enough to kid in the next few hours. She was due this coming Monday, but filled her udder last night so we thought she might be close, but not THAT close. Well, I was wrong! She must have popped them all our pretty quick as they were all standing and waiting for us at 8am.  Good girl Ace! 

All 3 are traditional.    Not only that TWO are bucks!  That's okay though, all are healthy and doing great. And I love her little doe. 

Pics: 1-3 doeling. The other two are bucks. 

I need names for them! I don't really care on the bucks but I need a good name for the doe.  We might keep her. I was thinking something like Keep on Dreaming.... since she's not a paint and I REALLY wanted a paint doe.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good mama Ace, popping those kids when no one was looking!
Victoria Keep on Dreaming is a great name!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very cute! I like that name as well. Gives her meaning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all.  Ace is a great mom and these kids look really nice. Can't wait to watch the doe grow up!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I second or third the Keep On Dreaming! I think it is a wonderful choice for her!


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

May I ask, why were you expecting paints? They look just like their momma....Oh, and how much did they weigh? 

Very cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That doe has color in her lines and was bred to this buck... so I was hoping for color.  

We named the doe Keep on Dreamin' and the buck with a small stripe on his head Aces Up.  The other buck is sold as a bottle baby and going Sunday. I'll let them name him...  

They were 6.1(doe) 6.1(buck with big blaze) and 6.13lbs(small stripe buck). Pretty small but they are all doing great.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! they're adorable! I also love the name! sorry she wasn't a paint....


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Good looking babies, as always.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah!!! Congrats and good job ace  I also like the name....I kept thinking of something different but that totally fits. Now come on paint ball


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the kid's granddam RC. Ace at the show last weekend.  Dreams head is close to the same color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.

This year must be a non paint year, the same thing happened to my Colored genetic Doe's, traditional's are dominant for some reason, it is bizarre, we should of gotten paints as well.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow they are so gorgeous.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!! They look so adorable all snuggled up!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I see your picture of Dazzle up there.......how is she doing? When are you planning on breeding her? :drool:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They look like very nice babies. Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

still said:


> I see your picture of Dazzle up there.......how is she doing? When are you planning on breeding her? :drool:


Dazzle is doing great and growing out really nice. She just earned herself 5 more points at the last show we went to! We are planning on breeding her in June for kids in November. can't wait to see what she gives us!

Thanks Tim! I can't wait to see them grow up and get the little girl in the show ring.  She'll be 6 weeks at her first show.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures.


----------

